# You gotta be kidding me!



## UNCLEMIKE

Opened my mail this morning. Got a notices to appear for jury duty. The dates are the first two weeks of turkey season. Nooooooooo!


----------



## MuskyFan

On the first day, tell them if found guilty, the defendant should be hit with a guillotine head. Turns two weeks into 1 day.


----------



## Redheads

Call and let them know you are unvaccinated and not feeling well.

the last week of the season is much better anyways

good luck with that


----------



## Gotworms

Been there was an inner city gun case. I told the judge to get off her high horse long enough to walk where that kid lives every day of his life and see if she carries a gun or not. Told them wasn’t for me to judge what he did or didn’t do I live in middle of freakin nowhere and never have to deal with that kinda crap. I definitely wasn’t the right person for that case and they figured that out real quick.


----------



## bobk

You should be able to get out of the first week if you have a vacation scheduled.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Quickly befriend some local officers.....you'll be done day one once you let them know you are personal friends with officers in the department. I was called in 3 times over 14 years before I moved.....having an uncle, a couple cousins and knowing a few other officers in the department I was always cut loose quick.


----------



## 9Left

quickest and easiest reply to jury duty…"hang 'em high"..... You'll be disqualified shortly after that


----------



## PatSea

So if you all have such great ideas for getting out of jury duty who is going to sit on the jury? I have been called to jury duty starting April 18 for 2 weeks. I've had to change some plans to be available but I feel it's my civic duty to serve if called. I shouldn't criticize the judicial system if I'm not willing to do my civic duty.


----------



## Bronson

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52

PatSea said:


> So if you all have such great ideas for getting out of jury duty who is going to sit on the jury? I have been called to jury duty starting April 18 for 2 weeks. I've had to change some plans to be available but I feel it's my civic duty to serve if called. I shouldn't criticize the judicial system if I'm not willing to do my civic duty.


Could not agree more.


----------



## Redheads

PatSea said:


> So if you all have such great ideas for getting out of jury duty who is going to sit on the jury? I have been called to jury duty starting April 18 for 2 weeks. I've had to change some plans to be available but I feel it's my civic duty to serve if called. I shouldn't criticize the judicial system if I'm not willing to do my civic duty.


The great idea i gave him is just that..............a great idea 

Over time ive been called 5 times including once for grand jury. Being paid $10 a day when parking was $12 and lunch was $8 i feel ive done my civic duty and then some.
I have had no problem going or would not have a problem going again............but not during turkey season, opening day duck season(or the split), and certainly not during the rut or gun season(muzzleloader included)


----------



## 9Left

PatSea said:


> So if you all have such great ideas for getting out of jury duty who is going to sit on the jury? I have been called to jury duty starting April 18 for 2 weeks. I've had to change some plans to be available but I feel it's my civic duty to serve if called. I shouldn't criticize the judicial system if I'm not willing to do my civic duty.


ehhh.... I served my four years, just like every young man should… I have zero guilty conscience about trying to get out of jury duty


----------



## Bronson

I have a little different perspective. I am a retired police officer. Too many times I’ve seen grand jury’s indict criminals just to have liberal prosecutors plea bargain the case. It’s very frustrating to lock a criminal up just to have the courts release them back on the streets to continue a life of crime. It is a never ending cycle


----------



## bobk

PatSea said:


> So if you all have such great ideas for getting out of jury duty who is going to sit on the jury? I have been called to jury duty starting April 18 for 2 weeks. I've had to change some plans to be available but I feel it's my civic duty to serve if called. I shouldn't criticize the judicial system if I'm not willing to do my civic duty.


I’m not criticizing the system. What I posted is a legit reason. It’s on the form they sent me. Spring turkey season is one time a year. Some live for the spring turkey season. Court cases happen every week. I’ve done jury duty and I’ve also used the vacation request. I wanted to do jury duty to learn how the process works. It’s quite interesting. Frustrating, but interesting depending on the case.


----------



## G-Patt

....and here I thought this post would be more about the cost of turkey loads. Talkin 'bout - You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Some folks can not joke around any more. The guy vented in jest and people just shared either jokes or real reasons they have been dismissed. Never waste your breath to save your face.
I think I have had enough of this site...seems too many posts goes south and it not fun any more. I'm putting myself in time out and not coming back until deer season if at all. 

Enjoy turkey season and jury duty if they call you UncleMike.


----------



## 9Left

PatSea said:


> So if you all have such great ideas for getting out of jury duty who is going to sit on the jury?


 well obviously... all the peeps that don't turkey hunt!


----------

